# Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Wäre es besser Fertigfutter z.B Brassen/Rotaugen usw. zu kaufen oder  selber machen bzw. wie lautet das Rezept ?


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

1 für anfänger ist es besser das futter erstmal fertiggemischt zu kaufen..!
2es giebt nicht "das"rezept...! experementir einfach nen bisschen  rum!


----------



## froeschel123 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Du kannst das gekaufte Futter mit Paniermehl aus dem Discounter strecken. Ansonsten:
Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## oasisultra (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Ich mach es meistens so das ich mir so nen allround mische kaufe.
dazu noch paniermehl haferflocken eventuell mais und ab und an nen paar maden dazu


----------



## boot (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

.  Anfüttern-Selber Futter machen oder kaufen? Hallo Andreas. kaufen ist günstiger als selber machen. du kannst für 2 euro fertigfutter kaufen, selbermachen ist teurer meiner meinung nach,weil du reichlich zubehör brauchst. Ich kaufe mir fertigfutter und mische es mit paniermehl.


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Der Vorteil beim selbst machen ist, das man weis was drin ist.
Zudem ist es doch ein sehr angenehmes Gefühl zu sehen, das mit dem eigenen Futter auch gut oder sogar noch besser fängt.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

stimmt das, das man im winter nich so ein süßes futter nehmen sollte?


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> stimmt das, das man im winter nich so ein süßes futter nehmen sollte?


ja!!! im sommer fängt süßes meistens gut im winter salziges!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

ok danke, ich hab dieses 3000 rotaugen von sensas, ich wollte es mit paniermehl strecken, soll ich dann einfach noch salz mit zumischen?


----------



## Brummel (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Hallo Cruiser #h ,

also das mit dem salzigen Touch im Futter, da kann ich Steffen nur zustimmen.
Jedenfalls Bleie (Brassen) stehen voll drauf, bei Rotaugen hab ich da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Versuch einfach mehrere Varianten, dann siehst Du ja auf was die Fische in Deinem Gewässer abfahren.

Gruß  Brummel #h


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

ok, werde mal mehreres ausprobieren

danker


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Ja, Salz im Futter ist gut.
Es kann auch etwas mehr sein.
Ich sag mal so, wenn ich so 1,5 Liter Futter habe, kann ich da ruhig ein handelsübliches päckchen Salz drauf geben.
Mit fertigen Futter kenn ich mich nicht aus, da ich mir mein Futter halt selbst mache.
Aber Du solltest beim Kauf darauf achten, daß das Futter einen herben Geschmack hat also passend für die Winterzeit.
Und wenig füttern.
Wo willst Du eigentlich Angeln, Fluß oder Stillwasser?


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Auf 1,5L Futter ne handelsübliche Packung Salz???

Net weng viel??? 

Da nehmen wir,wenn wir unser Futter für Wettkämpfe mischen aber scho wengl weniger mit rein!!!


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Eine handelsübliche Packung hat doch nur rund 500 gr. !
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich meist am Fluß angle!
Das Salz löst sich nun mal im Wasser auf und treibt dann den Fluß hinab.
Ich fange ja damit!
Ohne Salz habe ich auf jeden Fall weniger!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

ich fische in einem kleinen see, in dem es vieeele rotaugen gibt^^


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> ich fische in einem kleinen see, in dem es vieeele rotaugen gibt^^


Ok, im Stillwasser natürlich weniger Salz, da sogar viel weniger.
Da würde ich nur 100 Gr. auf 1,5 Liter Futter geben.

Wie gesagt , im Fließwasser siehts anders aus.
Es kommt natürlich auch immer noch auf das Fließgewässer an.
Fließt es träge , schneller oder noch schneller.
Um so schneller, um so mehr Salz.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

also ich habe mir doch mal Fertigfutter gekauft und werde es wenn es die Zeit zulässt mal testen.


----------



## arno (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Dann berichte mal, wie es war!


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

selbermachen ist, wenn man weis wie es geht immer besser,ich kenne einige der "cracks" die machen selber auch wenn sie es später in Tüten ihrer Sponsoren tun.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

also könnt ihr mir mal ne einfache mischung jetzt so fürn winter sagen??

danke


----------



## arno (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Ja toll, hat ja noch keiner geantwortet.

Also
Halbe Packung Liedl oder Aldi Panniermehl
Drei normale Tassen Hanf die Du röstest
Vom Hanf die hälfte mahlen
dann ins Panniermehl
zwei Tassen Haferflocken mahlen und dazu geben
eine Packung Lebkuchengewürz ca. 20 gr.
Zuckerübensirup ungefähr eine halbe Tasse 
ca. 1\3 Tasse Salz
Alles schön verrühren
Ich benutze so einen Quirl für die Handbohrmaschine wo man Farben mit anrührt
Dann Wasser dazu, wenig, lieber nachwässern
wieder umrühren
kleine Dose Mais oder Erbsen
Mit der Hand unterrühren nicht mit der Maschine!!!
Wenn Du am Wasser bist, ne Hand voll Maden oder Pinkis ins Futter , aber nur ne Hand voll!!!

Das ist jetzt fürs Stillwasser !


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

hallo
die mischung von arno ist schon gut nur ich würde den mais weglassen.

mal meine standartmischung fürn winter:

1kg paniermehl 
200g geröstetes hanfmehl
50g haferflocken (zwischen den händen zerreiben)
20-50g zucker
100g salz
20-50g curry, anis, spekulatziusgewürz oder soviel vanillearoma (ausm angelgeschäft in pulverform) bis das futter relativ stark nach vanille riecht.
dann noch zwei hände pinkies/caster auf das angefeuchtete futter.


----------



## hackebeil (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

und ne gute frühlings-sommer mischung??
woran liegt das denn, das manche mischungen besser im winter andere besser im sommer ankommen?#c


----------



## arno (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Das liegt daran, das die Fische im Winter was herbes haben wollen.
Im Sommer die gleichen Trockenzutaten außer den Hanf.
Dann süße fruchtige Aromen rein.
Honig, Fruchtsirup,Paprikapulver, Anis, usw.
Und eben im Sommer mehr anfüttern, da im Sommer die Fische mehr hunger haben.


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



arno schrieb:


> Eine handelsübliche Packung hat doch nur rund 500 gr. !
> Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich meist am Fluß angle!
> Das Salz löst sich nun mal im Wasser auf und treibt dann den Fluß hinab.
> Ich fange ja damit!
> Ohne Salz habe ich auf jeden Fall weniger!


Da ich mein Futter auch selber mache,ist das mit dem Salz in der Größenordnung 500g zwar neu für mich aber werde es beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Da ich mein Futter auch selber mache,ist das mit dem Salz in der Größenordnung 500g zwar neu für mich aber werde es beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren.Gruß#h Renè



Aber bitte nur im Fließwasser!


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



arno schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur im Fließwasser!


Das hatte ich schon verstanden ,alles andere wäre mir auch etwas suspekt gewesen.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Igor (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Leute wie röstet ihr den Hanf (Backofen, in der Pfanne auf dem Herd, Microwelle) und wie erkennt ihr dass das Zeug fertig ist?


----------



## arno (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Moin!
Igor, machs in der Pfanne.
Den Boden gut bedecken und ein feines Spritzfettsiep drauf, damit Dir die Körner nicht durch die Küche fliegen.
Dann ab und an mal die Pfanne schwenken oder auch umrühren.
Wenn sie schwarz sind sind sie fast zu gut geröstet.
Also dunkel sollen sie schon sein ,aber nicht schwarz.


----------



## Igor (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

@ Arno 
Danke #h


----------



## grintz (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Kann mir mal jemand erklären wo der Unterschied zwischen Maden und Pinkis besteht ? 
Ich als (fast) reiner Raubfischangler hab da nicht so den Plan von, wenn ich ehrlich bin...


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Der wichtigste Unterschied ist die Größe, Pinkies sind nen gutes Stück kleiner.
Gibt, soweit ich weiß, auch ne biologischen Unterschied, stammen glaub von unterschiedlichen Fliegenarten bzw werden auf unterschiedlichem Fleisch gezüchtet: Das muß man aber zum Fische fangen nicht unbedingt wissen, denk ich mal...


----------



## Carpkiller07 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Im moment kaufe ich mein Futter auch,aber in nächster Zeit werde ich mir mal was zusammen mixxen.
Zum Thema Pinkiesie sind halt ein ganzes stück kleiner und sind gerade für sehr kleine Fische(Rotaugen,Rotfeder.....)sehr gut.


----------



## duck_68 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Bei diesen Preisen denke ich gar nicht ans selber Mischen#d  Die NB-Fertigmischungen sind alle sehr gut fängig ohne weitere Zutaten, außer Maden, Mais oder andere Partikel 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## arno (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei diesen Preisen denke ich gar nicht ans selber Mischen#d  Die NB-Fertigmischungen sind alle sehr gut fängig ohne weitere Zutaten, außer Maden, Mais oder andere Partikel
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Moin!
Martin, das sind ja mal GUTE Preise!
Denkt der gar nicht ans Abzocken, so wie die anderen?:vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

@martin obelt: danke für den link! das sind echt mal super preise! da werd ich mir eventuell auch was bestellen! für die preise.... da kann man kaum was falsch machen!


----------



## Kleinfisch-Fänger (3. März 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

Also erst mal ist beim Futter, egal gekauft oder selber gemacht wichtig, dass es frisch ist|znaika:! (Max. 1 Monat)
Ich mach mein Futter auch selber:
2,5kg Paniermehl
1kg Biscuitmehl
1kg Maismehl
500gr Haferflocken
1kg PV 1 Collant
2pkg. Vanill-Zucker oder 2 Teelöffel Zimt

Am Wasser dann noch den "Saft" von einer Dose Mais auf 1kg Futter und wenn das nicht reicht vorsichtig mit einem Becher o.Ä. nachfeuchten, damit das nicht zu nass wird.
Auch darauf achten, dass die Zutaten essbar sind!


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2007)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



Kleinfisch-Fänger schrieb:


> Also erst mal ist beim Futter, egal gekauft oder selber gemacht wichtig, dass es frisch ist|znaika:! (Max. 1 Monat)
> Ich mach mein Futter auch selber:
> 2,5kg Paniermehl
> 1kg Biscuitmehl
> ...


 
Macht es doch nicht so kompliziert. Ich kaufe mir immer einen 25 kg Sack Paniermehl, entnehme mir das , was ich brauche und vermische dieses entweder mit Hanfmehl oder Super - Vanille. Ich mach doch kein Wettfischen........


----------



## Zander Dortmund (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*

#hMoin moin Zusammen.Selber gemachtes Futter muss nicht teurer sein als gekauftes.Da es zu jeder Saison am Wasser Basis Mischungen gibt die man auf die Arten abstimmen kann die man fangen will und nach belieben verfeinern kann sind dem Angler doch keine Grenzen gesetzt.Wichtig ist im Sommer süßer und mit mehr Partikeln besetzt und im Winter eher salzig und herb mit wenig Partikeln.
Wenn mal also Paniermehl mit Maismehl,Kuchenbbrösel mischt macht dort zum abdunkeln des Futters ein wenig Kakao hinnein dann habt ihr schon mal eine Basis.Je nach dem welche Jahreszeit ist könnt ihr jetzt handeln.Im Sommer mische ich schon mal Instanttee Waldbeere hinzu mit Vanille und Zucker und nur einen ´hauch´Salz.Alles gut sieben und anschließend die Maden usw hinzugeben.Zum evtl beschweren des Futters nehme ich Reis oder eine Hand voll Schottersteinchen welche man meist an jedem Gewässer findet.
Und mal so nebenbei wenn man nicht ein wenig rumtestet macht das ganze doch keinen Spass.Tüte auf wasser bei .Ich weiß nicht.Ich finde es schon besser es selber zu machen denn dann kann man wirklich sagen man hat alles richtig gemacht wenn man gut fängt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



Zander Dortmund schrieb:


> #hMoin moin Zusammen.Selber gemachtes Futter muss nicht teurer sein als gekauftes.Da es zu jeder Saison am Wasser Basis Mischungen gibt die man auf die Arten abstimmen kann die man fangen will und nach belieben verfeinern kann sind dem Angler doch keine Grenzen gesetzt.Wichtig ist im Sommer süßer und mit mehr Partikeln besetzt und im Winter eher salzig und herb mit wenig Partikeln.
> Wenn mal also Paniermehl mit Maismehl,Kuchenbbrösel mischt macht dort zum abdunkeln des Futters ein wenig Kakao hinnein dann habt ihr schon mal eine Basis.Je nach dem welche Jahreszeit ist könnt ihr jetzt handeln.Im Sommer mische ich schon mal Instanttee Waldbeere hinzu mit Vanille und Zucker und nur einen ´hauch´Salz.Alles gut sieben und anschließend die Maden usw hinzugeben.Zum evtl beschweren des Futters nehme ich Reis oder eine Hand voll Schottersteinchen welche man meist an jedem Gewässer findet.
> Und mal so nebenbei wenn man nicht ein wenig rumtestet macht das ganze doch keinen Spass.Tüte auf wasser bei .Ich weiß nicht.Ich finde es schon besser es selber zu machen denn dann kann man wirklich sagen man hat alles richtig gemacht wenn man gut fängt.



Nun je nachdem, wie man "selbst machen" definiert.
Ne Basismischung kaufen und nach seinen Bedürnissen abzuändern, ist für meinen Begriff genauso viel selbst machen, wie eine Tütensuppe aufzureißen, etwas mit frischen Zwiebeln zu verfeinern und zu behaupten, man hätte sie selbst gekocht.|rolleyes
Rein auf den Garvorgang bezogen, trifft das ja auch zu, aber mehr auch nicht.

Beim Futter selbst mischen kommt es darauf an, was man damit bezwecken will. Wenn es dazu dienen soll Geld zu sparen gegenüber einer Fertigmischung, dann ist es definitiv der falsche Weg.
Wenn es dazu dienen soll, das auf das zu befischende Gewässer bestmöglich abgestimmte Futter zu erhalten, z.B. um bei einem Wettfischen den entscheidenden Vorteil zu haben, dann ist es der richtige Weg.
Bis dahin ist es dann ein langer Weg, den Futtermischen ist definitiv eine Materie, die sehr viel spezielles Wissen erfordert, dass es erstmal zu erlangen gilt.
Wer das ernsthaft betreiben will, muss viel über Energiegehalt, Bindefähigkeit, Auswirkung auf den PH- Wert, Verhalten im Wasser(aktiv, passiv), Schüttgewicht der einzelnen Zutaten uvm. in Erfahrung bringen.
Aufgrund dieser Komplexität ist der Rahmen des vertretbaren  Aufwands und des geistigen Vermögens vieler Angler, schnell gesprengt => Klingt komisch, ist aber so!


----------



## gründler (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anfüttern- Selber Futter machen oder kaufen ?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nun je nachdem, wie man "selbst machen" definiert.
> Ne Basismischung kaufen und nach seinen Bedürnissen abzuändern, ist für meinen Begriff genauso viel selbst machen, wie eine Tütensuppe aufzureißen, etwas mit frischen Zwiebeln zu verfeinern und zu behaupten, man hätte sie selbst gekocht.|rolleyes
> Rein auf den Garvorgang bezogen, trifft das ja auch zu, aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 

#6#6

Dichte und Reaktionsverhalten der einzelnen Mehle....nicht zu vergessen.

Ja futter ist nicht gleich futter,sowie Made nicht gleich Made ist.

Ne art Wissenschaft für sich,die auch nach zb. 40 Jahre Stippen immer noch dazu lernt,tag für tag.

lg#h


----------

